# التعاون فيما بيننا حول المحرك دائم الحركة .بعض الملفات



## ياسر موسى (12 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
اود ان ابرز هذاه النقطة بشكل كبير وهي التعاون 
قرأت في هذا المنتدى الرائع كثيرا حول افكار الطاقة الحرة ومنها المحرك 
دائم الحركة ولكن في الواقع أرى ان التعاون بين الخوان قليل فكل واحد 
يريد المعلومات فقط لنفسه وانتاج مشروعة على حدا لذا أرجو من الجميع 
التشارك لانتاج شيئ على ارض الواقع .انا عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى 
و انا مستعد للتشارك بكل الطرق من معلومات وغيرها لصنع المحرك المغناطيسي .ومن اراد المشاركة فليضف ما يريد هنا .
هذاه بعض الملفات لصنع محرك دائم الحركة .


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (14 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك بس الجهاز اللى ليه مفهوش اكروبات ريدر ان شاء الله انزل الملفات واشفها بتقول اية


----------



## ياسر موسى (16 أغسطس 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

أخي ابو عبدالله 
قم بتزيل الاكربات من النترنت على جهازك ثم نزل الملفات

و لو سمحت ما هو رايك في الموضوع


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (16 أغسطس 2008)

الموضوع جميل ولكن يمكن يكون صعب شوية 
بصراحة انا مش خبير بس هو دة استنتاجى جرب وربنا يوفقك 
انا عاوز اشوف تجاربك ويارب تكون زويل التانى هههههههههههه 
ابدا بجد وورينا النتيجة ويارب تتوفق


----------



## يوسف نصرالدين (5 أكتوبر 2008)

الموضوع جميل يا أخ ياسر و انا متابع الموضوع من فتر وبعمل تجارب فى منزلى ولكن إللى معجزنى هو العثور على الاشكال المختلفه من الغناطيس --- وأكون شاكر لك على الاهتمام وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ياسر موسى (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*الاسلام عليكم*

انا قمت بعمل تجربة ولكن بعد الدراسة وجدة انه يجب عمل غلاف للمغناطيس (magnetic sheild )حتى تستطيع الاستفادة من المجال المغناطيسي بشكل حيد . ولكن مازلت ابحث عن المادة المناسبة .

اذا كنتم تعرفون المواد التي تعزل المجال المغناطيسي ان تكتبها هنا لو سمحتم.


----------



## fraidi (21 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## aimanham (21 نوفمبر 2008)

یا جماعه المحرک دائم الحرکه وهم کبیر بلاش تضیعوا وقتکم فی البحث فیه
یعنی حتی لو استطعتوا اختراع مثل هذا الجهاز فسیکون ما یولده من طاقه یا دوب تکفی ما یستهلکه (هذا ان حصل)

الکثیرون حاولوا...و علم الترمودینامیک یوکد علی استحاله مثل هکذا اجهزه ..... 
لان الطاقه لا تفنی و لا تستحدث من العدم وانما تتحول من شکل الی اخر دون زیاده او نقصان
و لابد من ضیاعات احتکاک و حراره فی کل الاجهزه......... حتی فی ارقی الاجهزه التی اخترعها الانسان و باحدث التکنولوجیات لازالت تلک الضیاعات موجوده


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (23 نوفمبر 2008)

ياسر موسى قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> اود ان ابرز هذاه النقطة بشكل كبير وهي التعاون
> قرأت في هذا المنتدى الرائع كثيرا حول افكار الطاقة الحرة ومنها المحرك
> دائم الحركة ولكن في الواقع أرى ان التعاون بين الخوان قليل فكل واحد
> ...


شكرا جزيلا على الملفين 
وان كنت اتمنى ان اجد ترجمة جيدة للملف ال En

لان الشرح العربي افضل بكثير 

وعلى المستوى العالمة فقد انتشر هذا المحرك على صفحات الويب 

وللاسف هناك من لايستطيع ان يستوعب فهم هذا المحرك ونظرية عمله وبالتالى يرفضه نتيجة جهله به وعدم وجود خبرة له فى هذا المجال

وان شاء الله تعالى سابحث واضيف ما هوجديد عن هذا المحرك


----------



## bibirizzo (13 أغسطس 2009)

*آلة دائمة الدوران بدون اي طاقة خارجية او مغانط*

عجيبة والله وسهلة http://www.ziddu.com/download/6028455/.avi.html


----------



## بوب المصرى (26 مارس 2010)

مبتدىءلينوكس قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الملفين
> وان كنت اتمنى ان اجد ترجمة جيدة للملف ال En
> 
> لان الشرح العربي افضل بكثير
> ...


----------



## meyousef (10 أبريل 2010)

الله يكفينا 
ويكفيكم شرالاحباط والمحبطين
فالى الامام 
والله معك
وانشاء الله موفق


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 أبريل 2010)

بوب المصرى قال:


> مبتدىءلينوكس قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا جزيلا على الملفين
> ...


----------



## د حسين (11 أبريل 2010)

*المحبطين*

اعزائي 
ان من تتهمونهم بالمحبطين ... هم ناصحون ,وانصحكم ان تسمعوا كلامهم و تبتعدوا عن الأوهام​


----------



## هارون الرشيد (11 أبريل 2010)

د حسين قال:


> اعزائي
> ان من تتهمونهم بالمحبطين ... هم ناصحون ,وانصحكم ان تسمعوا كلامهم و تبتعدوا عن الأوهام​




اخي الفاضل د حسين

يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى: ﴿وَالسَّمَاء بَنَيْنَاهَا بِأَيْدٍ وَإِنَّا لَمُوسِعُونَ﴾ [الذاريات: 47]

سقوط بغداد في تسعينات القرن الماضي كان وهما تجسده افلام هوليوود ولكنه مطلع القرن الحادي والعشرين صار حقيقة

والانسان يعيش على الامل 
والحلم بالتطوير المستمر هو هاجس العلم

ولايمكن ان يكون كل ما نشاهده من استخدام للعقل هو وهم 
بل الوهم ان نصدق ان حدود العلم هو ما كان فقط 
الله سبحانه وتعالى خلق الخلق وامر الناس بالسعي في مناكب الارض وكان اكتشاف العلوم كلها باستخدام العقل والتفكر في خلق الله واياته للبشر وكانت التجربة والخطاء سببا في هذه العلوم 
كثير من تقنيات وعلوم الحضارات السابقة الى الان لم يجد علمنا الحديث لها اي تفسير 

فالوهم كل الوهم هو ان نغرس الاحباط واليأس في نفوس الناس وان نطلب منها اغلاق عقولها وان الا تطلق لها الخيال للتجريب والبحث 

لاحظ العالم من حولنا كم يرصد من اموال للبحث العلمي لانهم يعرفون ان حدود العلم اوسع مما نصر على حبس عقولنا فيه من نظريات وقوانين لا زلنا نظن انها كل شيء 

وصدقني دائما المحاولة افضل من عدمها فهذا هو شأن العلم وتطوره دائما وهو ما دفع عباس بن فرناس لتجريب الطيران فتطوير العلوم يحتاج تضحيات وتجارب فاشلة ومعاودة للتجارب للوصول لشيء يبنى عليه 

وفقك الله لكل خير​


----------



## د حسين (12 أبريل 2010)

*الى السيد هارون*

شكرا لمداخلتك 
ولكن المقارنة التي عقدتها ليست دقيقة
وعباس بن فرناس كان أول من جرب الطيران
لكن المحرك دائم الحركة مجرب منذ آلف السنين 
وكذلك حيث من قوله تعالى أيضا.... {وَأَنفِقُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ وَلاَ تُلْقُواْ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ وَأَحْسِنُوَاْ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ }البقرة195
ان كثيرين من البشر انتحروا بسبب تعلقهم بوهم عندما اكتشفوا خطأهم
ان الاستمرار في العناد لموضوع شغل ملايين الناس في العالم لمدة 600 سنة وأثبت فشله يكفينا عبرة ان لا محرك بدون طاقة مهما كان شكلها 
أخي العزيز النصيحة من قبل العالم بالشئ واجب على كل مؤمن .... وانا سبق مرارا أن شجعت الجميع بالتوجه للطاقات المتجددة الحقيقية وليست الأوهام ....
هناك الطاقة الشمسية بكل معطياتها وكذلك الرياح وأمواج البحر والكثير الذي يستحق العمل والبحث والتطوير ...
أرجو ان تفهم قصدي وارجوك الا توهم الناس بخرافات أكل الدهر عليها ... ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 أبريل 2010)

د حسين قال:


> شكرا لمداخلتك
> 
> ولكن المقارنة التي عقدتها ليست دقيقة
> وعباس بن فرناس كان أول من جرب الطيران
> ...


 
الأخ د حسين 
تعقيب بسيط ومهم جدا 
وهو أن الآيات القرآنية ينبغي أن تكتب كما هي وبالتشكيل 
مع الإشارة إلى الآية ..

{وَأَنفِقُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ وَلاَ تُلْقُواْ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ وَأَحْسِنُوَاْ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ }البقرة195


وأرجو ان تسير النقاشات على منهج علمي ..
وهذا الذي نعهده من الجميع. 

وكلنا طلاب علم ومعرفة .. ومن قال أني علم فقد جهل ..


اشكر للجميع تعاونهم وتجاوبهم معا للمنفعة العامة.
وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم .​


----------



## meyousef (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته
رجاء كل الرجاء ممن ليس عنده جديد أومفيد ألا يعوق أى موضوع مطروح للمناقشة وخصوصا مثل هذا الموضوع التى نرجوا (جميعا) منها الفائدة لنا وللبشرية جمعاء
وأتمنى على الجميع أن يتأسى بالرسول الأعظم (صلى الله عليه وسلم)
حيث قال فيما معناه : 
((من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرا أو ليصمت))


----------



## meyousef (12 أبريل 2010)

شكر الله لكم جميعا 
ولمن لا يرى إلا ما فى رأسه فقط من أفكار 
ها نحن نتجادل فى نظريات 
ويصر البعض أن يطبق قانون صحيح وثابت فى غير محله 
فهذا الموتور لا يستمد طاقته من لاشىء أو من عدم كما يتخيل بعضنا 
ولكنه يستمد ها من الحركة 
وهذا علم جديد كليا علينا وعلى معظم الناس العاديون

وكم من أشخاص حصلوا على براءات إختراع (او لنقل إبتكار) موتور ذاتى الحركة ينتج من ثلاثة إلى خمسة أضعاف مايستهلك من طاقة
(((((((((((( ولو لم يكن إعلانا لأدرجت لكم أكثر من موقع يدلل على صحة ما أقول )))))))))

الا يعلم من يجادل هكذا أن ما نتكلم عنه ونحاول جميعا إنتاجه يدويا بمشيئة الله تعالى 
أقول ألا يعلم هؤلاء أنه قد نزل بالأسواق والشوارع دراجة تسير بمجرد دفعها خطوات بسيطة ومعدودة
وهذه الدراجة لا تزيد عن الدراجة العادية اللهم إلا هذا الموتور (المتجادل بشأنه) 
وثمنها تقريبا ألفان جنيها مصريا فى حين أن مثيلتها العادية (أى تسير بدون هذاالموتور ) منهالا يتجاوز ثلاثمائة جنيه مصرى 
هذا هو الواقع والحقيقة 
و تقبلوا جميعا فائق تقديرى واحترامى


----------



## meyousef (12 أبريل 2010)

إلى الأخ الكريم ياسر موسى
بعون الله تعالى وتوفيقه سوف أتعاون معك بكل ما أقدر عليه فى حدود إمكانياتى المتواضعة
وسحاول التفرغ لهذا الموضوع قريبا (فأنت تعلم أن لكل منا مسؤليات وواجبات حياتية )
وفقا الله تعالى جميعا لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 أبريل 2010)

meyousef قال:


> شكر الله لكم جميعا
> ولمن لا يرى إلا ما فى رأسه فقط من أفكار
> ها نحن نتجادل فى نظريات
> ويصر البعض أن يطبق قانون صحيح وثابت فى غير محله
> ...



جزاك الله تعالى على حسن تفهمك لتلك التكنولوجيا وحالنا 

لقد خلق الله تعلاى كل شئ وسخر ما السماء والارض بالمجان لخدمة البشر 

ولكن هناك من يصنع ازمة للطاقة ليتمكن من بيعها 

مع العلم بان العلماء فى مجال الطاقة تحدثون عن مصادر مجهوله للطاقة واننا نعيش فى بحر من الطاقة ولكن محرم علينا استخدامه 

ولهذا تجد العداء المستمر لمجرد نشر تلك التكنولوجيا فالارباح ستقل ليدى البعض وعليه ان يحاب تلك العلوم ليل نهار ورفضها بدون دليل علمى سوى راييه الشخصي الذى يفرضه على الجميع من خلال رفضه وتكذيبه لتلك التكنولوجيا فهناك من لا يريد ان يستيقظ من الاحلام لينزل الى ارض الواقع

بالمناسبة انتظ من تلك الاخترعات وصورها ان امكن 

ولا اعتقد انها من الاعلانات وما اعتقد ان المشرفين سمانعون نشرها فهى لخير المسلمين وللمعرفة ما توصل اليه المخترع العربي
وشكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## Ahmed Alkaabie (12 أبريل 2010)

من الله التوفيق لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## جوهرالخالدى (15 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## Eng.mo3tasem (18 يناير 2012)

موضوع شيق يستحق المتابعة
مشكور اخوي


----------



## jobair (22 يناير 2012)

أخي .. إلى الآن لم أستطع تنزيل الملفات بسبب سرعة الإنترنت وارتفاع السعر ... 
أقول لك شي ..
ما فيش مستحيل ...
وأنت ما بتخالف قانون الطاقة .. ولا شيء ..
ويا عرب .. إذا انتم تفهمون ..
السر يكمن في استخدام الطاقة الدائمة للمغناطيس..
الطاقة هذة نقوم بعكسها على مغناطيس آخر .. لإنشاء قوى التنافر .. وبهكذا نستطيع إنشاء حركة دائمة..
مع العلم إنا إذا استخدمنا مغناطيسات فقط ،نحتاج إلى مغلفات .. عوازل مغناطيسية لإلغاء التنافر في المغناطيسات المتقابلة ...حتى ما يحصلش توقف لحركة المغناطيسات ..
لذا لا بد من عمل ..
المعناطيس على هذا الشكل .:.\
/ والآخر في القرص المقابل على نفس الشكل / 
أي بنفس الزاوية , ولا بد للزاوية ألا تكون عمودية تماماً لتوجيه الحركة .. وإخفاء المغناطيسية المضادة إما بعازل أو إغراق بالمغناطيس في مادة أكثر عزلاً من سواها كالرخام , المحفور مكان له عليه ( أي للمغناطيس ) ...
وهذا الكلام ليس أعتباط ولا وهم ..
لذا المتحذلقين الذي يستنقصون الناس قدرهم .. 
توقفوا قبل أن تفتوا ...
إن كنت تدري فتلك نعمة تكلم .. ما لم الرجاء أسكت .. لا تسخر من إخوانك ..
و الله يوفقكم لما فيه الخير الجميع .


----------

